# Leicester win premiership



## stevelev (May 2, 2016)

It just shows that with a team that is well knitted you dont need an all star team.  Well done to Leicester and well done to the lucky fans that placed a bet at 5,000-1. There is still one person out there who has won Â£100K, now imagine that ticket is an acculator who gets the winner of top 4 tables. Long shot but so was Leicester.


----------



## Fish (May 2, 2016)




----------



## sawtooth (May 2, 2016)

Amazing achievement and 100% deserved. 

Well done to Ranieri but not forgetting the valuable contribution of Pearson as well.

First top flight title in 132 yrs!!

I guarantee that they wont be 5000/1 next year


----------



## Hosel Fade (May 2, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			I guarantee that they wont be 5000/1 next year 

Click to expand...

There will not be a side priced at 5000/1  again in our lifetimes. The worst price on anyone to win sports personality is about 200 for either Donald or McDowell both of whom have done little to nothing of note.

Jeremy Corbyn as the next James Bond is currently 1000/1 at Ladbrokes.


----------



## Crow (May 2, 2016)

Good isn't it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 2, 2016)

Congratulations to Leicester City and particularly to Claudio Ranieri, looking forward to welcoming you to the Bridge on the last day of the season.  :cheers:


----------



## fundy (May 2, 2016)

Hosel Fade said:



*There will not be a side priced at 5000/1  again in our lifetimes.* The worst price on anyone to win sports personality is about 200 for either Donald or McDowell both of whom have done little to nothing of note.

Jeremy Corbyn as the next James Bond is currently 1000/1 at Ladbrokes.
		
Click to expand...

You mean apart from Burnley next year who were earlier today lol


----------



## GG26 (May 3, 2016)

Yesssssssssss!!

What a party we're going to have at the King Power on Saturday :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 3, 2016)

GG26 said:



			Yesssssssssss!!

What a party we're going to have at the King Power on Saturday :cheers::cheers::cheers:
		
Click to expand...

No chance of you sobering up before then I assume :cheers::thup::rofl::whoo:


----------



## dan2844 (May 3, 2016)

Words cant describe! its so surreal even today.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 3, 2016)

Brilliant result for football.

Man U spent more on players last year than Leicester have done in their entire history. Man U will finish 5/6th in the league
Liverpool spend a kings ransom to be 7/8th in the league.

Perhaps money is not the answer.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 3, 2016)

Brilliant and astonishing.


----------



## User62651 (May 3, 2016)

Real feel good factor for loads like me with no vested interest in Leicester, can't explain it really, nothing against Tottenham at all but was so happy when Hazard bagged the equaliser last night, Spurs going ahead really made for a terrific finale, Chelsea showing some of their old selves at last. Only saw the BBC highlights but seemed like a cracking game, shouldn't condone all the 'nastiness' by by heck it added to the excitement.

Cant believe Mahrez and Vardy between them cost Leicester Â£1.4m, must be worth Â£50 million now as a pair. 

Shame Huth (tbc) and Drinkwater will miss out playing on Saturday v Everton but as the pressure is now off maybe they'll be happy for a rest! Do you think they'll do a Terry and get kitted out anyway for photos etc? Huth has winners medals from his time at Chelsea anyway.


----------



## road2ruin (May 3, 2016)

Leicester 33/1 for next years Prem and 50/1 for the Champions League. 25/1 if you fancy them to get relegated!

I think it's an amazing story and good for football that the supposed 'big' clubs have been given a shock by one of the more un-fancied clubs. The one thing I would say is that I think this really was Leicester's season, the stars aligned and it was destiny. How many other seasons will Leicester go throughout an entire season with almost zero injuries or suspensions (Vardy only picked up his during the last knockings) coupled with all of the 'Big 4' failing to turn up for the entire year?!

Will be interesting to see what the owners do during the closed season, firstly they'll have to see who they can hang on to and then decide how much money to throw at the squad given they'll have European football next year and they won't be nearly as fortunate in terms of injuries etc.


----------



## Crazyface (May 3, 2016)

It's brilliant !!! 

I can now collect my quid off my grandson who refused to believe anyone other than the usual suspects would win it.  

Look forward to Linekers MOD appearance in his undies. LOL


----------



## Tongo (May 3, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Brilliant result for football.

Man U spent more on players last year than Leicester have done in their entire history. Man U will finish 5/6th in the league
Liverpool spend a kings ransom to be 7/8th in the league.

*Perhaps money is not the answer*.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. Hopefully this has highlighted that there is still a place for shrewd use of the transfer market, a manager with good tactical acumen and an ability to get the very most out of his players. The modern way seems to be to spend exorbitant sums of money is things aren't going well, effectively neutralising the impact of the manager both tactically and in the transfer market.


----------



## turkish (May 3, 2016)

A perfect end to a brilliant EPL. utterly astounding achievement.

I really hope they can hold on to all of their players but I think they might struggle to keep a hold of Mahrez and Kante although I think Vardy will stay.

CL is main carrot they have as all of those players will be able to still get a good transfer after next season. But then again money talks in most Footballers minds


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 3, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Indeed. Hopefully this has highlighted that there is still a place for shrewd use of the transfer market, a manager with good tactical acumen and an ability to get the very most out of his players. The modern way seems to be to spend exorbitant sums of money is things aren't going well, effectively neutralising the impact of the manager both tactically and in the transfer market.
		
Click to expand...

Though pundit/commentator on TV last night talking how Leicester are going to have to spend loads of money over summer to keep existing squad in place and to attract players to build a squad to compete in Champions League and the EPL next season.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 3, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Though pundit/commentator on TV last night talking how Leicester are going to have to spend loads of money over summer to keep existing squad in place and to attract players to build a squad to compete in Champions League and the EPL next season.
		
Click to expand...

It should not be forgotten that they have very wealthy owners who are prepared to splash the cash. When they were promoted from the Championship their wage bill was something like two or three the next highest in the division.

Wealthy owners + new TV deal + the minimum from Champions League and it would seem that there is no need to worry about their financial strength.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 3, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			It should not be forgotten that they have very wealthy owners who are prepared to splash the cash. When they were promoted from the Championship their wage bill was something like two or three the next highest in the division.

Wealthy owners + new TV deal + the minimum from Champions League and it would seem that there is no need to worry about their financial strength.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure finding the money won't be an issue - but as far as the EPL is concerned has not money become THE issue - and what has made Leicester's triumph so great.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 3, 2016)

Fantastic achievement by Leicester, the players have been superb.


----------



## Slab (May 3, 2016)

I think itâ€™s great for the club & their fans (congrats to them) and very good for keeping interest in a league that risked losing touch with reality (& still might)

Canâ€™t ignore the money involved though and while their totals donâ€™t match some poor spending from other clubs, isnâ€™t it still well north of 80million on wages and transfers this season?

So weâ€™re hardly talking about a pub team here. A team worth that should be competing with anyone on their day, just so happens Leicester have been on their day rather more than off it. Thereâ€™s really not that much difference (in ability) between a Â£10m defender and a Â£20m defender and any difference in cost can probably be put down to current seasons form  

Well done them, the party should be good viewing on Saturday


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 3, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'm sure finding the money won't be an issue - but as far as the EPL is concerned has not money become THE issue - and what has made Leicester's triumph so great.
		
Click to expand...

My point was that there should not be any need for Leicester to sell any of their stars simply because they cannot compete financially. Equally they should be able to compete for the signings they will need going forward.

As for money being THE issue, you are sadly quite right and it is extremely unlikely we will see anything like this ever again.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 3, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			My point was that there should not be any need for Leicester to sell any of their stars simply because they cannot compete financially. Equally they should be able to compete for the signings they will need going forward.

*As for money being THE issue, you are sadly quite right and it is extremely unlikely we will see anything like this ever again.*

Click to expand...

As true as that probably is, to be honest most of us thought it unlikely that we would ever see it at all.  Let's enjoy the moment for what it is and rejoice in the fact that it happened once and we were here to witness it.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 3, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			As true as that probably is, to be honest most of us thought it unlikely that we would ever see it at all.  Let's enjoy the moment for what it is and rejoice in the fact that it happened once and we were here to witness it.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry I am enjoying it (hard not to living in Leicestershire!)

My sadness is that the game has become so dominated by the money surrounding the "big" clubs that we are all so (pleasantly) surprised by the success of one of the so called lesser lights.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 3, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			Don't worry I am enjoying it (hard not to living in Leicestershire!)

My sadness is that the game has become so dominated by the money surrounding the "big" clubs that we are all so (pleasantly) surprised by the success of one of the so called lesser lights.
		
Click to expand...

I know exactly where you are coming from and agree with you, just anxious that we don't lose sight of the joy in this too quickly.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 3, 2016)

Where are you Andy Sherriff? - your boys have given the rest of the league one helluva beating


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 3, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			Don't worry I am enjoying it (hard not to living in Leicestershire!)

My sadness is that the game has become so dominated by the money surrounding the "big" clubs that we are all so (pleasantly) surprised by the success of one of the so called lesser lights.
		
Click to expand...

And on this you'll understand why the diddy clubs in Scotland i.e. everyone other than the OF (according to the OF) - have not missed Rangers one little bit.  Because the hegemony of the OF was broken and other teams have started winning the cups and been able to get into 2nd place in the league - even lead it from time to time - and give Celtic a run for their money.  And that has been fun.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 3, 2016)

All made possible by the Sunday Post.......seemingly.

https://www.sundaypost.com/sport/football/english/leicester-city-crowned-premier-league-champions/


----------



## Fish (May 3, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



*And on this you'll understand why the diddy clubs in Scotland i.e. everyone other than the OF (according to the OF) - have not missed Rangers one little bit.*  Because the hegemony of the OF was broken and other teams have started winning the cups and been able to get into 2nd place in the league - even lead it from time to time - and give Celtic a run for their money.  And that has been fun.
		
Click to expand...

Are you telling me they haven't missed the massive away fan revenue from hundreds if not 1000's of travelling support?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 3, 2016)

Fish said:



			Are you telling me they haven't missed the massive away fan revenue from hundreds if not 1000's of travelling support?
		
Click to expand...

Not in the slightest...all season my team have played to packed home crowds.
The additional policing and stewarding to accommodate and control a few thousand 'noisy' away Rangers fans soon wipes out any financial advantage.
The last few years have been like a breath of fresh air.
I had hoped that the Rangers fans would return with a bit of humility but sadly it seems like they will be worse than before.

PS Did you note that Leicester walked away with the EPL before Celtic won the SPL.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 3, 2016)

Fish said:



			Are you telling me they haven't missed the massive away fan revenue from hundreds if not 1000's of travelling support?
		
Click to expand...

Not really - Rangers away support was not what it was - back in the day they'd fill our ground (10,200).  Not so of late - they'd maybe bring 3000-5000 so for example St Js vs Rangers April 2011 - crowd 5820; July 2011 6459 (largest home crowd that season 6759 v Celtic) 

Spread out over a season doesn't make that much difference - besides as we were doing well in cups etc and getting into Europe without Rangers - our home crowds against the other teams went up by as much as we lost - and so aggregate over the seasons Rangers have been on their travels has been pretty much as it was.  

Comparing average crowd for the teams that were in top flight between summer 2011-15:

Aberdeen - up.
Dundee - up.
Dundee United - up.
Hamilton Academical - up.
Heart of Midlothian - up.
Hibernian - up.
Partick Thistle - up.
Ross County - up.
St. Johnstone - up.

Celtic - down.
Dunfermline Athletic - down.
Inverness Caledonian Thistle - down.
Kilmarnock - down.
Motherwell - down.
St. Mirren - down.


----------



## larmen (May 3, 2016)

Hosel Fade said:



			There will not be a side priced at 5000/1  again in our lifetimes.
		
Click to expand...

I guess there will be some healthy long shots. People will be crazy for them to put their money in a hope for a repeat Leicester. Would the bookies want to miss out?


----------



## Three (May 3, 2016)

Been awesome watching Leicester win the PREMIER LEAGUE... 

Unbelievable on this modern era, but it does show, along with the pretty poor showing of English clubs in Europe, how low standards have dropped.


----------



## Beezerk (May 3, 2016)

Still unbelievable a day after, a great day for football in general.


----------



## User62651 (May 4, 2016)

Three said:



			Been awesome watching Leicester win the PREMIER LEAGUE... 

Unbelievable on this modern era, but it does show, along with the pretty poor showing of English clubs in Europe, how low standards have dropped.
		
Click to expand...

You've got a team in the last 4 of ECL and Europa League, how many English teams do you think should be there, standards have only dropped for ManU, they propped up English teams reputation in Europe for years. Spurs are much improved as are Leicester, Southampton and West Ham. There are more teams 'competing' in EPL than ever before and no game is a given, that's what makes the EPL great.....imo. Barca are winning 6-0 and 8-0 at the moment, that shows a poor depth of quality league imo.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 4, 2016)

Did anyone see the news last night. There was a fan with a passing resemblance to Jamie Vardy and they stopped the coach on the way to the lunch and dragged him on. Photos with everyone, full media spotlight etc. Poor sod was physically shaking when he got off after but what an unbelievable experience for the bloke.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 4, 2016)

Funny thread. Well done Leicester, of course, but they have still spent a fortune on their team. Just not as much as the "big guns". 

And sad that the usual suspects feel the need to hijack yet another football thread to have a go at rangers. Give it a rest chaps.


----------



## jp5 (May 4, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Did anyone see the news last night. There was a fan with a passing resemblance to Jamie Vardy and they stopped the coach on the way to the lunch and dragged him on. Photos with everyone, full media spotlight etc. Poor sod was physically shaking when he got off after but what an unbelievable experience for the bloke.
		
Click to expand...

Lookalike Jamie Vardy looks more like Jamie Vardy than real Jamie Vardy!


----------



## Fish (May 4, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Funny thread. Well done Leicester, of course, but they have still spent a fortune on their team. Just not as much as the "big guns". 

*And sad that the usual suspects feel the need to hijack yet another football thread to have a go at rangers. *Give it a rest chaps.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, its more than obvious he detests anything associated with blue!


----------



## richart (May 4, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Funny thread. Well done Leicester, of course, but they have still spent a fortune on their team. Just not as much as the "big guns". 

And sad that the usual suspects feel the need to hijack yet another football thread to have a go at rangers. Give it a rest chaps.
		
Click to expand...

 Their first choice team cost less than Â£22 million. Â£2 million a man on average is not a lot, especially as few if any have come through their ranks. Championship teams have spent more. There is huge money in the Premier league, and what Leicester spent is chicken feed to most of the others. There must be a lot of teams in the top half of the table that have spent at least Â£22 million on one player.

Never thought I would see a team like Leicester win the Premiership, without huge money injection like Man City got. It tops Nottingham Forest's win back in the late 70's for me.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 4, 2016)

Not meaning to denigrate them, obviously. I read Â£57 million which is huge money, although not at the man city etc level.

Just trying to balance the "it's not about money" posts.


----------



## Tongo (May 4, 2016)

richart said:



			Their first choice team cost less than Â£22 million. Â£2 million a man on average is not a lot, especially as few if any have come through their ranks. Championship teams have spent more. There is huge money in the Premier league, and what Leicester spent is chicken feed to most of the others. There must be a lot of teams in the top half of the table that have spent at least Â£22 million on one player.

Never thought I would see a team like Leicester win the Premiership, without huge money injection like Man City got. *It tops Nottingham Forest's win back in the late 70's for me.*

Click to expand...

Not for me. Forest trumped a Liverpool team that were utterly dominant both at home and in Europe. Then they out manoeuvred them in the European Cup the following season.


----------



## Piece (May 4, 2016)

Leicester have retained the core of their team for years. I've seen many of the current crop at the Vic over recent seasons. Take for example the famous play-off win in May 2013. Lots of familiar names there, including one Harry Kane and Jamie Vardy sitting on the bench...: 

*01 C Schmeichel*
02 R De Laet - on loan at Boro - promoted??
*05 W Morgan*
15 M Keane - now at Burnley (promoted)
*10 A King*
*11 N Dyer* (*D Drinkwater* - 66' )
*16 M James*
24 A Knockaert - now at Brighton - promoted??
*18 J Schlupp*
35 D Nugent - now at Boro - promoted?
39 C Wood (_H Kane - 61'_ ) - now at Leeds

_Substitutes_
13 C Logan
03 P Konchesky - on loan at Boro - promoted??
22 L Moore - on loan at Bristol City
*04 D Drinkwater*
07 B Marshall
*09 J Vardy*
37 _H Kane_ - wonder where he is now?


----------



## Dan2501 (May 4, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Not meaning to denigrate them, obviously. I read Â£57 million which is huge money, although not at the man city etc level.

Just trying to balance the "it's not about money" posts.
		
Click to expand...

They're 17th in money spent on wages this year. They're also 17th in terms of Squad Spend - with only Norwich, Watford and Bournemouth below them. Their squad cost 72m euros to compile - that compares with 560 for Man City, 533 for Man United, 407 for Chelsea, 344 for Liverpool and 305 for Arsenal. Of course Leicester have spent money, every single club in every top division in the world has to spend money in order to survive, but to win the league with a small, cheap (in comparison) squad is unbelievably impressive.


----------



## Piece (May 4, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Not for me. Forest trumped a Liverpool team that were utterly dominant both at home and in Europe. Then they out manoeuvred them in the European Cup the following season.
		
Click to expand...

Obviously a different era, but the amount of money sloshing around Chelsea, Arsenal, Man C, Man U and the other top ten clubs, means that Leicester have done the impossible with the core of the team founded in the Championship in 2013/14.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 5, 2016)

Leicesters efforts have been monumental, restored faith in the underdog and given a lot of us hope, but (this is not a dig at them) to see so many big teams have poor seasons at the same time has helped and as much as I'd like to be wrong I really can't see it be repeated for a long time, 
They can get a maximum of 83 points that would've only been good enough once in the last 10 years and in some of those years it wasn't enough for 2nd or 3rd.

I really think next season we'll be back to 4 main clubs with Spurs and LPool chasing 5/6.

More than happy to be 100% wrong, just think Chelsea/City etc will be back way stronger


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 5, 2016)

Some interesting comments in here;

http://www.foxestalk.co.uk/forums/topic/106061-the-eden-hazard-chelsea-appreciation-thread/

The last game should be funâ€¦â€¦â€¦


----------



## Jensen (May 5, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Not for me. Forest trumped a Liverpool team that were utterly dominant both at home and in Europe. Then they out manoeuvred them in the European Cup the following season.
		
Click to expand...

And they were a force for a few years too, not just 1 season.
It is remarkable what Leicester have achieved, and congratulations where it's due. However it'll be VERY interesting to see how they do next season and in Europe.
Watch this space


----------



## User62651 (May 5, 2016)

Having endured watching a lazy inept performance from Man City last night, I don't see them being much of a threat next season unless Guardiola cuts away a lot of overpaid deadwood there. Toure was awful along with the whole midfield.
ManU still look in transition, Ronney/Carrick et al are not what they were....not a threat.
Arsenal/Tottenham/Chelsea should kick on and be good next year - they'll be Leicesters main threat.
Could Leicester do it again, yes they could if they keep that hard working team intact.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 5, 2016)

Seems unlikely they'll keep the team intact though. Expect bids for some of the key players from bigger clubs.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 5, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Seems unlikely they'll keep the team intact though. Expect bids for some of the key players from bigger clubs.
		
Click to expand...

If you look at the list of players from 2013 that Piece posted#44, Leciester clearly have an excellent scouting/buying policy.
More of the same should suit them both financially and on the field.

If I were a fan I would be more concerned about losing the scouts/finance guys at the club than the players or the manager.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 5, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			If you look at the list of players from 2013 that Piece posted#44, Leciester clearly have an excellent scouting/buying policy.
More of the same should suit them both financially and on the field.

If I were a fan I would be more concerned about losing the scouts/finance guys at the club than the players or the manager.
		
Click to expand...

No doubt about it but they have 2 or 3 top guys who will be very hard to replace were they to leave over the summer.


----------



## User62651 (May 5, 2016)

Is anyone out of contract this summer - If not then why would the Thai owner sell now? - he doesn't need the money as he's a billionaire and with ECL coming up he can make more money from Leicester as brand and would need his star players to develop and sell that brand, they may be worth more in a year anyway particularly Mahrez and Kante who are both youngish.
I understand players themselves fancying more money/glory via a bigger club should they come calling but in my view best approach is have a run at ECL where you're going to actually play, enjoy being champions etc and re-assess in one years time.
Players must be on huge bonuses for winning EPL too.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 5, 2016)

Normally the big clubs can easily turn players' heads but, you're right, champions league may well be a big incentive to stay.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 5, 2016)

Sky money has changed things massively. In the past Everton would have had to sell John Stones to Chelsea last year but they were able to say no and stick to it. They may sell this year, along with Lukaku, but they will only do it on their terms now. That is the difference. The same should apply to Leicester. If someone wants to buy Mahrez then they can sit there and ask Â£40m. If someone pays that then they can replace one player with 3 top players or they can keep him if no one coughs up. Teams like Leicester no longer have to be split up if they don't want it to happen. It will make the league a stronger place.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 5, 2016)

Let's celebrate Leicester winning the PL, but let's not get carried away, I don't reckon they'll be top 6 next year.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 5, 2016)

I think top 10 would be a cracking year for them. The planets can not align for them next year in the same way they did this year.


----------



## User62651 (May 5, 2016)

if they keep the same players then they dont need planets to align, specialized diet and speed training/ extreme hamstring strengthening seems to have played a big part in them getting 'lucky' with injuries. Apart from Arsenal they beat all the other 'big' teams, some quite easily.
A bit like Brailsford did for UK cycling, it seems the backroom team at Leicester are a step ahead of the game with scientific processes and attention to every minute detail of conditioning of players.
I think top 4 should be minimum aim if they keep this squad together.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 5, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			if they keep the same players then they dont need planets to align, specialized diet and speed training/ extreme hamstring strengthening seems to have played a big part in them getting 'lucky' with injuries. Apart from Arsenal they beat all the other 'big' teams, some quite easily.
A bit like Brailsford did for UK cycling, it seems the backroom team at Leicester are a step ahead of the game with scientific processes and attention to every minute detail of conditioning of players.
I think top 4 should be minimum aim if they keep this squad together.
		
Click to expand...

It's not about what Leicester do for me, it's the fact teams like Chelsea will be stronger and better, teams will be wary of Kante, Mahrez and Vardy and will play a diferent game against them, 
The backroom staff are not new, they were the same people that were there last season when Leicester nearly went down, Ranieri has been superb, but the squad isn't big enough for a European campaign as well.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 5, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			It's not about what Leicester do for me, it's the fact teams like Chelsea will be stronger and better, teams will be wary of Kante, Mahrez and Vardy and will play a diferent game against them, 
The backroom staff are not new, they were the same people that were there last season when Leicester nearly went down, Ranieri has been superb, but the squad isn't big enough for a European campaign as well.
		
Click to expand...

But even watching the Chelsea Spurs game - even rather attritional as it was - I didn't think either team played the same clever and fast type of football we've seen from Leicester a lot this season.  The way Leicester players get the ball clear from tight situations has been brilliant this season - really sharp fast movement with accurate and precise passing.  Great to watch - with Vardy marauding up front and Mahrez baffling with his tight control, ball skills, dribbling and feinting (we can all do the last two in a different context)


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 5, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			But even watching the Chelsea Spurs game - even rather attritional as it was - I didn't think either team played the same clever and fast type of football we've seen from Leicester a lot this season.  The way Leicester players get the ball clear from tight situations has been brilliant this season - really sharp fast movement with accurate and precise passing.  Great to watch - with Vardy marauding up front and Mahrez baffling with his tight control, ball skills, dribbling and feinting (we can all do the last two in a different context)
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more, but we're on about next season and if we can spot their tactics I'm sure other teams have, rather than expect Leicester to "blow up" or go on a bad run or be a walkover, teams will line up differently against them next season.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 5, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Couldn't agree more, but we're on about next season and if we can spot their tactics I'm sure other teams have, rather than expect Leicester to "blow up" or go on a bad run or be a walkover, teams will line up differently against them next season.
		
Click to expand...

Judging by their performances in Europe this season most of our top teams and their coaches struggle to adjust their tactics.

Leicester can afford to and probably will be active in the transfer market so maybe they might successfully adjust their tactics next season.

Amazing that despite the evidence of this season people are writing them off for next year.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 5, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			Judging by their performances in Europe this season most of our top teams and their coaches struggle to adjust their tactics.

Leicester can afford to and probably will be active in the transfer market so maybe they might successfully adjust their tactics next season.

Amazing that despite the evidence of this season people are writing them off for next year.
		
Click to expand...

Not writing Leicester off, just accepting that the clubs who have had a bad season by their own standards will be back next season, 
Were do you realistically see Leicester finishing next year?
City had their best ever run in the CL and went out at the same stage as Barca and Bayern who are dominating their own National Leagues so for a team below par in the PL you could say they exceeded expectations and tactics were spot on before last night.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 5, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Not writing Leicester off, just accepting that the clubs who have had a bad season by their own standards will be back next season, 
Were do you realistically see Leicester finishing next year?
City had their best ever run in the CL and went out at the same stage as Barca and Bayern who are dominating their own National Leagues so for a team below par in the PL you could say they exceeded expectations and tactics were spot on before last night.
		
Click to expand...


I would be very surprised if Leicester were to repeat this year's achievement.

However, I would not be so surprised if one of the other "lesser" teams took their place at the top. Spurs, West Ham or Southampton.


Both Man City and Chelsea will have new high profile managers and each of their teams are in need of major "surgery". Arsenal underachieve every year and Man Utd seem a long way from the finished article with continued uncertainty over the manager's job.

Whatever happens certain managers will not be able to peddle the old excuse that their club cannot be expected to compete at the top.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 5, 2016)

I for one think Jose to ManU will be a disaster, new manager at Chelsea and ManC will probably put them is a state of flux for a couple of years. The rest, just can't see it.
Spurs and Leicester to dominate again next year IMVHO


----------



## Tongo (May 5, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Not writing Leicester off, just accepting that the clubs who have had a bad season by their own standards will be back next season, 
Were do you realistically see Leicester finishing next year?
City had their best ever run in the CL and went out at the same stage as Barca and Bayern who are dominating their own National Leagues so for a team below par in the PL you could say they exceeded expectations and tactics were spot on before last night.
		
Click to expand...




MetalMickie said:



			I would be very surprised if Leicester were to repeat this year's achievement.

However, I would not be so surprised if one of the other "lesser" teams took their place at the top. Spurs, West Ham or Southampton.


Both Man City and Chelsea will have new high profile managers and each of their teams are in need of major "surgery". Arsenal underachieve every year and Man Utd seem a long way from the finished article with continued uncertainty over the manager's job.

Whatever happens certain managers will not be able to peddle the old excuse that their club cannot be expected to compete at the top.
		
Click to expand...

For me, you look at Spurs' squad, for instance, and there are young players there with serious talent. They look like they could be title contenders. You look at Leicester and there's a squad that has played to its absolute limit this year and overachieved. Robert Huth is a case in point; a journeyman Premier League player that has had a great year. Same with Vardy and Albrighton. Not sure the squad has the ability to maintain their place at the highest level.


----------



## Beezerk (May 5, 2016)

So all this talk of Leicester possibly selling some of their best players.
On the flip side, who could they potentially sign? I hope they don't go for the overpaid traveller just looking for CL football amd a big pay day.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 5, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I for one think Jose to ManU will be a disaster, new manager at Chelsea and ManC will probably put them is a state of flux for a couple of years. The rest, just can't see it.
Spurs and Leicester to dominate again next year IMVHO
		
Click to expand...

So a team is nearly relegated gets a new manager, wins the league will dominate, but big 4 clubs with world class players have an off season get a new manager and probably go in a state of flux for a couple of years! so no chance Man Utd, City or Chelsea's manager can do what Ranieri's done then?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 5, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			So all this talk of Leicester possibly selling some of their best players.
On the flip side, who could they potentially sign? I hope they don't go for the overpaid traveller just looking for CL football amd a big pay day.
		
Click to expand...

For the fairytale to continue it would be great to see Leicester keep their current squad, add a bit of strength and have a good season next year both domestically and in Europe.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 5, 2016)

Tongo said:



			For me, you look at Spurs' squad, for instance, and there are young players there with serious talent. They look like they could be title contenders. You look at Leicester and there's a squad that has played to its absolute limit this year and overachieved. Robert Huth is a case in point; a journeyman Premier League player that has had a great year. Same with Vardy and Albrighton. Not sure the squad has the ability to maintain their place at the highest level.
		
Click to expand...

Are you saying that Rose, Walker, Vertonghen and others are not in that same position? Will Alli continue his form?

On top of which temperament under pressure seems to be an issue as witnessed on Monday and in the West Brom game. Expectations will be higher next year and, therefore, so too the pressure.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 5, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			So a team is nearly relegated gets a new manager, wins the league will dominate, but big 4 clubs with world class players have an off season get a new manager and probably go in a state of flux for a couple of years! so no chance Man Utd, City or Chelsea's manager can do what Ranieri's done then?
		
Click to expand...

They dominated this year.....why not next.
The other teams you mention have to seriously up their game to get on level terms with them. They all started with managers that, by your standards, were better than Ranieri. All four ''top'' teams have an ''off''' season, that is some coincidence.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 5, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			They dominated this year.....why not next.
The other teams you mention have to seriously up their game to get on level terms with them. They all started with managers that, by your standards, were better than Ranieri. All four ''top'' teams have an ''off''' season, that is some coincidence.
		
Click to expand...

No they don't have to seriously up their game, if Leicester switch off for their last 2 games they will have won the premiership with the second lowest ever points and only enough to finish second in 5 out of 24 seasons.
They dominated a poor league, Chelsea are one of our best clubs, won the league last season, expected to dominate this season, had a shocker, so why all of a sudden are a team who their first ever title in 131 years suddenly going to dominate the PL and yes all the managers that started the season that I mentioned have all been far more succesful than Ranieri.
There is a reason the media are calling it the biggest sporting shock ever.
Leicester should be allowed to enjoy their success for a short while at least without people putting pressure on them and unrealistic expectations.


----------

